# Vaio laptop no sound device



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a sony vaio laptop vgn-t350p and recently the sound has stopped working. Not only that but when i try to use itunes or other programs with sound it says there is no sound device available. i tried to go in sound in control panel and it also says there is no audio device. How can i fix this? Thank you.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

you somehow lost your audio driver. 

Go to your device manager and check your audio devices and see if there is a yellow question or exclamation mark next to it. 

Click onto the device in question and attempt to reload the driver.

To reload the driver you may have to use your VIAO utility recovery disk that came with your computer, that disk contains all drivers for your computer. Let Windows find the driver when prompted to insert the disk and pray for surf!


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

i checked in the device manager and there is nothing abnormal with the audio devices...any new ideas?


----------



## powerpack (Jan 27, 2008)

I am with Craig, drivers. you have tried speakers, mic and such. I do not care what device manager when in conflict with reality. It gets its information from the same drivers we question! Go figure? Try first then we can go from there.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Laxman928,
Can you post a screen shot of the device manager. Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Also, check to see if you have the sound disabled (Sound Effects button)
Here is a link for the owners manual:
http://129.33.22.12/release/VGNS400-T300series.pdf
Here is the link for the drivers:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNT350P
Choose the correct OS.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

i downloaded the only audio driver i saw on the website but it didnt work


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry forgot the pic


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you go to the control panel>Sound and Audio Devices. A window will open. See if Sound Max is listed. Besure that the audio is not muted and volume is turned up. Then click on the advance tab and besure none of these are muted. Post back with the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

here is a screenshot of the sound window....this is why the whole issue has been troubling..as there is no error in the device manager but there seems to be no audio device


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Scroll down in the device manager and see under system devices if there are any errors (yellow or red). I am unable to see from you screen shot if there are.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Also I want to see if you have any indicator lights (Page 23) and if the speaker switch is on (Page 34) of the owners manual:
http://129.33.22.12/release/VGNS400-T300series.pdf
Can you go into the BIOS and see if there is an option for onboard audio and see if it is enabled.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres the screenshot of the system devices....im going to check BIOS now


----------



## laxman928 (Jan 30, 2008)

there is nothing in th BIOS that says anything about onboard audio. Any other suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Laxman928,
From the screen shots you posted it appears your sound card is bad. If it were working properly then XP would "see" it and should detect it. It may not work properly but Windows should be able to detect it (working or not) and give you some sort of indication such as unknown device, driver needed etc.. It is like the sound card it self is bad or diconnected. Is this laptop under warranty?
Bill


----------



## vocabu2 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a vgn t350p notebook too and am having the same problem with the audio device. I have the same symptons. 

I tried the full system restore but that didn't fix the issue. 

Did you come to a resolution? Or is the sound card broken...

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

vocabu2 said:


> I have a vgn t350p notebook too and am having the same problem with the audio device. I have the same symptons.
> 
> I tried the full system restore but that didn't fix the issue.
> 
> ...


Hi,

if possible, please create another thread. someone will surely help you there. thank you for helping keep TSF organized.


----------



## anvers1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Try switching off your bluetooth if you have it.
I had the same problem and a bluetooth peripheral blocked the sound (cell phone)


----------

